
Startup Ideas Every Nerd Has (That Never Work) 2010 - justhw
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/11/6-startup-ideas-every-nerd-has.html
======
justhw
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1954852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1954852)

------
Lionsion
> A Giant, Purposeless, Unfocused Machine Learning System.

Timely, so very timely.

